# Wednesdays kayak fishing video and pics



## hnt4food (Jan 26, 2011)

Here's a little video and some pics from Wednesdays kayak fishing.

The video: http://youtu.be/1Ve9b_58hj0


----------



## Unclered (Sep 30, 2010)

I enjoyed your video.....you look to be in an Ultimate tandem, correct?

I know this was just posted but was the video made this week? I don't remember being dressed in a t-shirt around these parts of Mi.

I was out last week scouting in my new U14.5 and only saw a few fish, and only in one spot.

What part of the state are you in?


----------



## hnt4food (Jan 26, 2011)

Unclered said:


> I enjoyed your video.....you look to be in an Ultimate tandem, correct?
> 
> I know this was just posted but was the video made this week? I don't remember being dressed in a t-shirt around these parts of Mi.
> 
> ...


That is a Native Watercraft U14.5 tandem, you are correct. To me it is the ultimate all around hunting and fishing vessel. I have been hunting and fishing from kayaks for almost 25 years and have not used a better kayak for those purposes.
I live in Gladwin county but pursue crappies from lakes as far south as Grand Rapids area and as far north as Greenwood Reservoir, just west of Ishpeming in the U.P.


----------



## Unclered (Sep 30, 2010)

When I was a young boy my folks had a cabin on Pratt Lake. My brother and I are planning a trip there this summer to rekindle some old memories.

Do you mind telling me what river you were fishing smallmouth on July 4th last year? It looked like a great place to spend a day, of course it would take me a while to even get there. I live in Genesee County.


----------



## hnt4food (Jan 26, 2011)

Unclered, I sent you a PM.


----------



## caseyj (Apr 8, 2001)

I'd be interested in knowing how you load and unload your kayak when traveling to different lakes thru out the state alone. Do you go to public boat launches or what? A 65 plus # kayak can be daunting when fishing alone. Your thoughts?


----------



## Unclered (Sep 30, 2010)

caseyj said:


> I'd be interested in knowing how you load and unload your kayak when traveling to different lakes thru out the state alone. Do you go to public boat launches or what? A 65 plus # kayak can be daunting when fishing alone. Your thoughts?


I hope you don't me jumping in here about transporting yaks. I have a Native ultimate 12 that I can haul inside my Montana....fits like a dream. However, I just purchased an Ultimate 14.5 to use as well. I bought a trailer from Tractor Supply, put on a couple cross bars made out of 2x4s.

Hauling both yaks is very easy, easy to load and unload for this soon to be 64 yr. old. I do plenty of kayak fishing by myself and have had no problems at this point.

I'm sure it was a little easier to haul my yak in the van as far as where I could launch. If the boat launch was busy I just pulled off to the side and unloaded without being in anyone's way or. I didn't have to wait in line 

It will be someone more difficult with the trailer now but I will probably have a friend along, who will use my other Ultimate.

I still have the option of putting the 12 in the van and the 14.5 on the roof if we are going somewhere that's tough to get to.


----------



## caseyj (Apr 8, 2001)

That's exactly the information I was looking for. My son has two kayaks and he mentioned that being short in stature it was difficult for him to make the lift to the top the car. You have the best of both worlds with your trailer. However, I hate boat ramps and all the stress that goes with it so I'm not an advocate of trailers especially at public boat launches. Thank you for your response.


----------



## Zofchak (Jan 10, 2003)

Even if using a trailer to transport your kayaks, you can still avoid the line at the launch (In most cases). You can just pull into the parking area and use a cart to transport the kayak to the water. I use a small Roleez cart (http://www.wheeleez.com/), but there are many different brands available. 

The cart I have breaks down in seconds, so most of the time there is no need to walk back to the vehicle (The cart gets stored in my front hatch). The carts also work great for access points where the parking area is a distance from the water (Beaches, trails, etc).


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

A couple kayaks even have wheels built into their stern to make them easy to drag to the water. I can't believe those work all that great when your yak is loaded with gear but I have not tried them either. Their are also a ton of homemade cart ideas all over the web. Some pretty cool ideas out there to build one that meets your specific needs. 

I like a traile since you can build one to fit your needs. The next one I build will have lockable storage for all my boating and fishing gear. The yaks will stay on the trailer in the garage with all the gear while not in use. All I need to do when headed out or headed north for the weekend is hook the trailer to the truck. Easy to store (if you have a garage) and easy to load and unload. The trailer is light enough that it probably has about the same effect on vehicle mileage or less than throwing a yak on the roof of your vehicle. Modifying a small utility trailer is far cheaper than buying a way overpriced yak specific trailer imo anyway....though some factory units are very nice.


----------



## caseyj (Apr 8, 2001)

I spent some time last night viewing the various carts available and as you stated there are a bunch. I would want something with wheels/tires that are available locally so that I could do my own replacements if needed vs. having to special order. The wheel on the stern seems to be a good alternative but I would be leery of it affecting performance. From what I can see they are attached with two screws directly into the kayak and would be susceptible to stripping out? Also, I would want something that could be carried in the kayak so that portaging, if necessary, could be done vs. dragging. Lot's of decisions.


----------



## Unclered (Sep 30, 2010)

caseyj said:


> That's exactly the information I was looking for. My son has two kayaks and he mentioned that being short in stature it was difficult for him to make the lift to the top the car. You have the best of both worlds with your trailer. However, I hate boat ramps and all the stress that goes with it so I'm not an advocate of trailers especially at public boat launches. Thank you for your response.


Of the few launches I've ever been to the trailer will NOT be an issue...I will just pull off to the side (as I do while transporting my 12 inside the van) and unload the kayaks. I might have to pull it through the grass for a few feet so not a biggie. Also, easier to tie down than on the roof.

Don't rule it out yet....


----------

